# Adobe 8 Standard PDF File I/O error



## lengiby01 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am working on a D600 laptop, WinXP system. One of my users have a 129 page pdf file which he saves co. timessheets (electronic) by inserting the lastest sheet at the bottom of Adobe PDF Document. when I do a file save or save as, It looks like its going to save but comes back with "The document could not be saved. A file I/O error has occurred. I uninstalled and reinstalled and doesn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

have you tried saving to a different location such as a network drive?


----------



## lengiby01 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, I'm saving it up on a network drive. When i go to save it on a network drive or local drive or save as new file it does this.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

I found a reference to this error on the Adobe Forums.

It looks like this error happens when the file size exceeds 1GB. Will see if I can confirm that elsewhere.

EDIT:

Actually, read this and see if it applies.


----------



## lengiby01 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks and let me know what u find. I am going to see if his file is over 1gb. However, it doesn't suggest what could be done if its over that limit. I was also looking at installing ADOBE Pro and see if it happens. User seemed to think it was working before getting Adobe 8 Stand.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Did you see the second link in my edit?

Longshot but see if it applies.
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=324073&sliceId=2


----------

